# Help me design this label



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

here is some clipart I found.

I want to make a label for my rose hip flower wine. 

I am lost beyont this picture.

Any ideas? Names, design, etc.

Steal it if you like it. I just have a feeling it should be a label.

UBG?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

dang, you called me out.

Let me sleep on it.
i CAN see rose petal wine in a bottle with this on the label.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

I know you can bro, thats why I conjured you up.
I appreciate your vision. I see something, just dont know what. doesnt need to be a crowded label, just something to reflect the beauty of the wine and the woman, and of course the flower that made it.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 22, 2010)

Troy, you're actually letting something sit long enough to need a label? You've changed man.
Maybe Leanne is rubbing off on you. 
That's a nice start to the label though my friend.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

As long as she doent make me dress like that! LOL

I actually painted that myself, I was just trying to be modest!!

YEAH< RIGHT!!

It is a great looking image though, I just love it, and her, and Leanne, and my wine, and all of you all.

Thats why I asked for your involvement.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 22, 2010)

We wouldn't know what to do here without ya buddy!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6838

Here is a thread I posted a while back. I am not certain, but it may be where I found this image.

Take a look around in there. It is a large site, but some great stuff in it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 22, 2010)

Troy, how about in the upper left or right area of the label you punch out a rose shape and let the color of the wine show thru. You could get a punch at a craft store pretty cheap.

I like it.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that well!

I made some last year and it is a beautiful lite pink. Leanne is going to make me bottle this one so I want it to be grand. I'll definitely add it to my ideas on this.
Thanks.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 22, 2010)

Sauve Cellars
Arctic Rose


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

I dont want to sell her! LMAO

Cellar just doesnt sound right, we cant hardly dig in the ground here. Permafrost.

Cavern, cave, pehaps.

Arctic Rose sounds good but it just doesnt have what I see.

Keep em coming


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok bear in mind it is late, i have no idea what the % alcohol or what not is and this is just me being OCD and having to have something to do tonight.





Too much gold?
Critique. Constructively, please.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 22, 2010)

Could we make this label like the pen my dad use to have where when you turn it upside down her clothes would come off?

I know, off to the corner again. I'll say hi to MadMike for ya.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

i also thought of moving the roses out of the medallion to where the black spaces are and putting the name, %, etc in the medallion.


Like this.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy smokes man!!!!! Thats it. THAT IS IT!!

12% ABV

Dont know about the name. It doesnt have to be arctic related.

I realy like "Victorian Rose" or "Victorian Blush"

Still taking ideas.

Man thats fantastic. What program did you say you were using?

That is it!!!!

I nominate you for our unofficial official label maker.

Thanks man.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Pehaps. I ikethe presence of the roses, but because it is a subtle wine putting the info in there might be perfect. The roses are already present in her hair.

Like you, I dont see any reason to crod up the label and take away from the beautiful portrait
.

You may be Ugly, but you dah man!!

Thats great work my friend.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

I am thinking on eac side of the medalion, the abv on one side and the year on the other.

In the middle maybe the name of the celar, vinter etc.

The name of the wine itself perhaps somewhere in the main body of the label, 

UBG, this is great. You will drink it before us!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

Figured i would do the alternate label for visual effect.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

medallion doesn't have to be black, it just seemed to compliment her hair.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Tone down the gold a bit on the medallion. More brown like the frame around the portrait.

I am speechless. This absolutely great.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Actually make the medallion a wee bit smaller. Dont want to take away from the main image.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

ok, i got something out there.
Let me soak it all in. if you think of other additions/changes, please post them and i will pick up on this tomorrow.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

The belt around her waist doent necessarily need to be shown. Man!!!! You are for sure on the right path.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Gotcha bro" let it come to you. What program are you using?

Thanks again


----------



## Tom (Jun 22, 2010)

PICKY PICKY PICKY !


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey we are working together here!!

I am floored, UBG has done something just wonderful here, dont you think?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

My buddy says he has see this portrait in the Louvre, does anyone know this for sure? If so we will need to credit the artist, even if this wine is ever sold.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Jun 23, 2010)

Never seen the image before but I like it very much. I agree with Sid, can yo umake the medallion a touch smaller Bama? I wouldn't want to take away from the image.... I also agree with DJ.... can we at least consider making it like his Dad's pen.... just sayin...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 23, 2010)

Dufresne11 said:


> I also agree with DJ.... can we at least consider making it like his Dad's pen.... just sayin...



It's the small things in life you treasure.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

UBG, can we make the top of the dress dissappear? Perhaps we can put the name of the wine there!!! LOL

If nothing else, it will sure get the immagination going. Hell, Steves wife thought he was laughing to himself earlier, wait till UBG, gets that dressi off. LOL

Someone surely will feel the wrath of a rolling pin. LMFAO GFA!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

I am using a "portable" version of Photoshop.

i am at work at the present, but i will be working on this, this afternoon. (2 thises?)
So let's recap:

Make medallion smaller.
Make medallion darker gold (more antique gold like the frame).
Left banner - ABV (12%)
Right banner - Year (2010)


Center of medallion - Roses to stay or change to name, vintner, etc.?
Name - Victorian Rose or Victorian Blush (so far. not finalized.)


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

oh yeah, and make the girl nekky.

remember the calendars that had the clothes printed on a piece of clear plastic that you could lift up to reveal the "goods"? used to be pretty standard fare for mechanic shops and hardware stores, before the super-mega-chain stores ran all the mom & pop's out of business.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

you dah man bro
Talk with you later


----------



## non-grapenut (Jun 23, 2010)

She looks like a gypsy....why not name it GYPSY ROSE? and if it's on the sweet side...Sweet Gypsy Rose.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

i had thought the same thing last night but figured it was just me being tired.
LOL.


or it could be this Southern heat, huh?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

OH, NG, I like that well, what do you thinkUBG? Lets go with it!!!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

Whatcha think?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 23, 2010)

UBG I really like what you guys are doing. IMO I am thinking reduse the Gypsy Rose belt a bit or dopping it down a bit in the picture. Not sure with out playing with it to see what it would look like. Either way it is WAY COOL! Is there a name for this cellar?

What does the LTD stand for between Gypsy and Rose.."Lonely Troy's Desire"?

Great job!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 23, 2010)

No cellars in the permafrost. lol


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

LTD= Leanne is Troys desire!!

I like it UBG! Dans is thinking right, show a bit more of the waist.

You are definitely onto something here for ure!
Cellar? Sub-arctic cellars?

If I ever start an auction company I may call it Sub Arctic Sellers!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

Since i believe Troy mentioned that he and Leanne were making this wine together... that's the L & T and the small d is for me, douglas and my small part in this, LOL. i was wondering if any one was going to notice. LOL.

This isn't final until Troy says we are done, so i was playing around.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

LTD for sure, only 2 cases to share!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

I think it is fine and dandy, but before I sign the proof, lets let someothers chime in.

I really like it. Fine work, but I will still like to hear some input.

D, we may need to hire you out!!

Excellent work!!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

dude, i was so scared. when i posted it and it seemed like forever before anyone said anything about it. i even posted how scared i was that no one had said anything, but i deleted that post. LOL.

I'm cool with waiting for other to give their opinions and then you tell me what you want, then i will do my damnedest to deliver (or at the least try to find a compromise somewhere between what you want and what i am able to accomplish.)


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

D, its outrageous!!
But lets let the others pop in. That is fantastoic. Do want to see more of her waist!! LOL

The potrait silly!!!

LOL


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

I got a fever and the only thing that can cure it is...
More Waist
LOL.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

So, uh i did what you guys asked for but at the models request i had to blur it out. Sorry, she's modest.


----------



## rodo (Jun 24, 2010)

LMAO Nice Job


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks!
i'm off to bed, can't wait until the morrow to see what is said about this!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 24, 2010)

D! OMG. If you make her sing and dance I will send you her sisters picture!!!LMAO!


----------



## non-grapenut (Jun 24, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> i had thought the same thing last night but figured it was just me being tired.
> LOL.
> 
> 
> or it could be this Southern heat, huh?



I hear ya, UBG! My face is about to melt off and it isn't even July yet!


----------



## non-grapenut (Jun 24, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> dude, i was so scared. when i posted it and it seemed like forever before anyone said anything about it. i even posted how scared i was that no one had said anything, but i deleted that post. LOL.
> 
> I'm cool with waiting for other to give their opinions and then you tell me what you want, then i will do my damnedest to deliver (or at the least try to find a compromise somewhere between what you want and what i am able to accomplish.)



NEVER, and I mean never, apologize for your art. Art is personal. I am sure many visual artists in this forum what back me on that!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks, NGN.
i AM my worst critic. or best at criticizing my own work. would that be best or worst? Anyway, i'm the one that is always there thinking and... then that little voice! 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH the voices!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2010)

Yup you guys are right. I am the same way about my photography. I always welcome critiquing of my wine also.


----------

